# how to block port using Fortigate 100A firewall



## mahathir_2010

hi i need to know how to block the ultrasurf,facebook port using fortigate 100A firewall .


----------



## 2xg

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

There are 2 options for you. 

Log on to your Fortigate web interface, locate Firewall Tab, then to your Firewall Policies and create each Policy for Ultrasurf & Facebook to block these.

Here's an easier one. If your Fortugate Firewall has Content Filtering included, all you need to do is block those websites.


----------

